# Flash on 7D Won't Open Unless Pried



## Rekd (Aug 10, 2011)

So I've tried to get my wife to get back into photography and she was using my 7D in Auto mode and the flash wouldn't pop up.

After further inspection, when it tries to pop up you can hear it clicking and if you put your fingernail into the crack and lift a little it pops up. 

I've cleaned it out real good with canned air and a brush but it still does it. Should I put a dab of 3in1 oil in there or...?


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd bring it to a shop or back to Canon if it's under warranty. I'm not one to fuddle with much, or spray stuff when I'm not 100% sure it will work...unless it's someone else's camera


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 10, 2011)

Call Canon.


----------



## gatrell (Aug 10, 2011)

shouldn't really use canned air, it can leave a horrible residue, and thats not just the manufatures being arsey, it happend to me out in afghan, was using it to get the sand out of my rifle it was gleaming and then this freezing cold water residue came splurting out the can, brilliant


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2011)

Send her camera to me and ill send you my sony. the flash pops up just fine. i dont use flash 99% of the time anyway. plus my a200 is a FAR superior camera to that dinky 7d she has.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

One of my cameras does that.  If you press the flash button, it tries 3 times to open and then shows an error code.  If I press/pry on it when I press the button, the it opens fine.

Good thing for me, I never use the pop-up flash.  Maybe your wife should adopt the same policy.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a finger nail file. Gently file a small amount off the tip of the latch.


----------

